# Labanan Stick Fighting Tournament - 04/03/05



## Emptyglass (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm posting this info early so people can plan for travel, hotels, etc... I really hope to see some of the players from all of the different styles who post here represented at the tournament.

KALI WORLD COUNCIL,USA, Inc.

Proudly presents

1ST GRAND NATIONAL KALI LABANAN STICK FIGHTING TOURNAMENT 2005

Date:* Sunday,April 3rd, 2005

Time:* 10:00am Sharp 

(*Daylight Savings Time Begins on This Day )

Location:

Essex Community College
7201 Rossville Blvd.
Baltimore, Maryland 21237                            

Divisions:

Light weight/Middle weight/Heavy weight

Beginner (2 years & under)/Intermediate (3 years & up)/Advance (5 years & up)                                        

Structure of the Tournament Rules and Regulations including the tournament categories will be sent via e-mail or packages directly to those who want to view and/or join the tournament.

Please send your e-mail to the following address:

apoloskarate@aol.com or mabagsikptk@aol.com

Rich Curren


----------



## Emptyglass (Jan 31, 2005)

Just a reminder. I hope to see/meet some of you there.

Rich Curren


----------



## John J (Feb 1, 2005)

Hey Rich,

With the support of Tuhon Gaje and Guro Dan, I am confident this event will be successful. Last I heard, Pekiti players from all over the U.S. and even Canada will be in attendance. 

Although I cannot make it, I have 4-5 players representing SWACOM! We'll be visiting you guys in the next week for some friendly sparring.

See ya soon!

John J
www.swacom.com


----------



## Emptyglass (Feb 2, 2005)

John:

I think so as well. Having two manongs such as Tuhon Gaje and Guro Inosanto teaching at the same time in the same place should hopefully attract lots of interested Filipino martial artists as well as interested folks from other disciplines.

We're looking forward to seeing you folks soon.

All the best,

Rich


----------



## Emptyglass (Mar 7, 2005)

Bump.


----------

